# CLEAN JOKES FOR SLIGHTLY TWISTED MINDS...



## fivepointcalvinist (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Joseph Ringling (May 21, 2006)

Mmmmmm Big Bird.


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2006)

Apparently its humor for the 'more-than-slightly twisted minds' ... the blind man's dog


----------



## Augusta (May 21, 2006)

Love the Kermit one.


----------



## gwine (May 21, 2006)

I remember the Far Side cartoon of a frog with no legs begging for money. Seems like I remember him being next to a restaurant that had a special on frog legs.

BTW, frog legs aren't too bad eating. It's fun to watch them hop in the fry pan while they're cooking.

Now that is a warped sense of humor.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 22, 2006)

poor Kermit


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Augusta (May 26, 2006)

Those are great Susita!!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 26, 2006)

susita


----------



## thegracefullady (Jun 1, 2006)

All those are great! I couldn't help but add another one:


----------

